# Buddy boat for tomorrow??



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Is anyone headed out tomorrow morning that wouldn't mind me following around for a few hours? I have taken my boat out twice since the rebuild for a total of only 3-4 hours (in clear lake) and dont want to venture out in a big bay alone just in case for the first couple of times. Let me know PM or call 832-352-2697. I live in SW Houston. Just let me where you are launching from.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

If you can wait until Saturday you can pair up with me...depending on how much water gets pushed out, it'll either be West bay or Trinity. Do you have a jack plate?


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

I have not fixed my jackplate yet. Here is a pic of where it sits.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

You'll be ok.


----------

